# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te ruajme nje pamje nga nje video.

## benseven11

Si te kapim nje moment ne video qe ka pamje te bukur dhe ruajme si imazh.

Perdorim VLC Program.
Hapim Vlc,klikojme ne media/open file. Gjejme dhe fusim videon per ta pare.
Vazhdohet me komentet ne figurat ne vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e dyte vazhdim.Fotografia e ruajtur nga vlc si vlcsnap eshte nje cike e veshtire per tu gjetur.Bejme ndryshimet ne vazhdim per ta ruajtur fotografine ne desktop.

----------


## benseven11

figura e trete,vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e katert,fund.
Pamja e marre nga video do jete si ikone ne desktop.

----------


## [Perla]

A rrofsh benseven , si do benim ne pa ty  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## argjenddre

shum mir benseven

----------

